# Need help with inkjet dark heat transfer



## yiannis667 (Oct 11, 2018)

Hello , I am very new to heat pressing and printing. I just bought EPSON WF7710 using the original Durabrite Ink and AT WORK dark transfer paper sheets. My heat press is a PRESSARINA 40x50 with digital timer,temp and count. 

I am using CorelDraw x7 and images 300 dpi. Every time I print an image it looks very lighter than the screen image. I topped the ink volume to +20 (wont go any further) to get close to the image displayed.

No matter what settings I use when I heat press the image it loses color and fades. No matter I use matt or gloss antistick paper. When using glossy antistick it even leaves color in it.

I ordered CISS from China and Aomya pigment ink to use in the future. CorelDraw settings I use is either CMYK, Adobe RGB, Epson sRGB.

Can someone tell me why my images fade when heat pressing them ? I tried from 170c to 200c for 10 to 25 seconds and I always get the same result.

What options should I use at CorelDraw to correct colors printed and how to avoid ink fading when heat pressing ? Thank you for your time !


----------



## yiannis667 (Oct 11, 2018)

P.S: I get faded colors even if I don't top up the ink volume and leave it at factory default settings. But then colors don't look like original image colors. I use plain paper setting or plain paper high quality settings.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

What materials are you pressing onto?


Points to consider are - 



1. Are you sure your heat press is set to °C and not °F?


2. Maybe your press is reading the incorrect temperature to what the actual temperature of the platen is.


3. Try different ink and paper settings when printing to lay down more/less ink.


5. Try decreasing the brightness of your images in Corel before printing.


----------



## yiannis667 (Oct 11, 2018)

Thank you for your reply.

1) my heat press displays Celsius
2) I need to buy laser thermometer so I cannot tell if using actual temperature.
3) The @work dark transfer paper I got doesn't have instructions for heat press but only for iron, 4 minutes.
4) when I print in normal paper ( not transfer ) colors are accurate. Transfer paper instructions say use plain paper mode but when I print colors appear different ( orange prints yellow).
5) Have to figure out how to do that in CorelDraw.

6) No matter what I do when I heat press image, loses color and fades.


----------



## yiannis667 (Oct 11, 2018)

I am trying to press t shirts ( black in color )


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

The Epson ink is not made to heat press, so can shift color when heated.

Easiest way to get good results is to buy an ink made for heat pressing that also includes color profiles for using that exact ink with your exact paper (or at least a paper of the same type). Cobra is one company that has such ink and profiles. There are others.


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

You need to calibrate your printer for pressing Jpss etc. When you press certain colors and apply heat they change color also depending on the color of shirt you are using as well due to your cooking the ink. . And the print setting your are supposed to use is Plain paper with high quality photo or one step lower depending on if your press is accurate on temp. . But again , the proper way to get it correct is i would buy a calibrator for your printer and monitor, I use a spyder 5 studio kit. And you print swatches onto jpss and heatpress them like on a white shirt and then calibrate the colors they came out as. The calibration scans each color and corrects it for that shirt only not for darks etc. I know alot of people probably dont do this but it gives the best outcome in the end, I bought the refill carts and ink bottles from cobra ink for my WF7610 and even tho it came with the Color profiles already , I still calibrated and there was a difference .Only because of the higher quality of calibrator i used . It also will calibrate your monitor ,So what you see is what you get start to finish. Im a pro Photographer so calibrating everything is important on my prints for photos as well. If you have any questions drop me a message.


Oh and for Black and dark colored shirts you need to use 3G opaque. Calibrate for that as well. Jpss presses for 25-30 at 370F med to high pressure. I press the image and then hot peel then stretch the shirt slightly and cover with parchment paper and re-press for 5 secs. I have a hotronix fusion 16x20


----------



## aldonhara (Sep 20, 2015)

If you print on normal paper and the colors look correct then it is most likely the Heat Transfer paper you are using. Try and look into picking up either Neenah's 3G Jet Opaque for darks or JetPro SoftStretch for lights.


----------



## yiannis667 (Oct 11, 2018)

Thank you all for your responses. I live in Greece and I cannot find here this paper only if I buy it from the US thru ebay but it will cost me much. I ordered aomya pigment ink I hope it does the trick. I read in this forum now that Epson pigment ink WILL fade badly when heat pressing specially yellow and green. I think that the Durabrite ink is not good for heat pressing. Have to wait for the other inks to arrive and CISS and go from there. Thank you all !


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

I use a white toner process on a clear film in white only and then marry it to the Image Clip paper for darks with a sublimation ink design printed on it.
I set the INPUT levels at 25 to compensate for color density loss by pressing the transfer to the dark shirt. The color is exact by doing this.
AL


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

sublial said:


> I use a white toner process on a clear film in white only and then marry it to the Image Clip paper for darks with a sublimation ink design printed on it.


You know Al, you've been telling us about this wonderful process of yours for a long time. You've been telling me (and others) that you are going to show us sample images and/or get us sample papers, yet all we've ever seen is the same tired image of a dog. On August 7th, you sent me an email stating and I quote: "I am waiting for another shipment as I just completed this development " 

Can you give us an idea when any of us can expect sample images or samples of this product you claim will solve all our problems with the Oki printers?


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

Ted, We have been testing this process for the month of October making sure all is alright with the new Mono printer converted to printing only white toner.
The first small order will arrive next Friday.
I will personally send you samples soon.
It takes time to perfect a process that I originally developed white toner for the Oki printer to where it is now. It is a far better system then when I use to make the Oki white toner process with all 4 white cartridges to where it is now using the Sublimation ink jet printer for the color and the Oki Led printer for printing a small density of white toner onto the clear film to be used as a HOT peel transfer. Thanks for your patience and you will see samples very soon.
AL


----------



## grafikdetail (Sep 7, 2017)

sublial said:


> Ted, We have been testing this process for the month of October making sure all is alright with the new Mono printer converted to printing only white toner.
> The first small order will arrive next Friday.
> I will personally send you samples soon.
> It takes time to perfect a process that I originally developed white toner for the Oki printer to where it is now. It is a far better system then when I use to make the Oki white toner process with all 4 white cartridges to where it is now using the Sublimation ink jet printer for the color and the Oki Led printer for printing a small density of white toner onto the clear film to be used as a HOT peel transfer. Thanks for your patience and you will see samples very soon.
> AL




What’s the approximate cost for your system? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

It depends if you just want it as a white stand alone printer or with the sublimation included. It isn,t appropriate to discuss the cost but it is in total less then $1,000.00.
I am most proud of the versatility it allows for the customer to be successful. It has the range of all of the sublimation products available plus the Dark 100% cotton and 50/50 apparel. It also allows opacity for leather and wood transfers as well as dark coated hard substrates.
It is a reasonable new tool for a decorators tool box.


----------



## grafikdetail (Sep 7, 2017)

sublial said:


> It depends if you just want it as a white stand alone printer or with the sublimation included. It isn,t appropriate to discuss the cost but it is in total less then $1,000.00.
> I am most proud of the versatility it allows for the customer to be successful. It has the range of all of the sublimation products available plus the Dark 100% cotton and 50/50 apparel. It also allows opacity for leather and wood transfers as well as dark coated hard substrates.
> It is a reasonable new tool for a decorators tool box.


Awesome!! Count me in! Look forward to learning more...


----------



## Waiting (Feb 25, 2018)

Al, your process sounds interesting. I hope it works and look forward to hearing about it when you have proof-of-concept. But it doesn't really help Yiannis with his problem. He's in Greece and has to work with what's available to him. You've hi-jacked his tread, and others, and your posts are bordering on SPAM. Maybe start your own thread and update it as you work out your solution.


----------

